# any tips for cleaning/polishing headlights?



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

what do you guys use to clean and polish your headlights?. mine are starting to look abit dull and would love to get back that clear plastic shine they used to have.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

get new ones and start looking after them.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

big help. cheers!!!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

alij100 said:


> what do you guys use to clean and polish your headlights?. mine are starting to look abit dull and would love to get back that clear plastic shine they used to have.


Something like Menzerna PO203s or Megs #80 on a DA machine should sort them if they're not too bad - if they're really bad you may need to consider wetsanding before polishing


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

when i said get some new ones i werent kidding, if you havent realised it modifying by sanding too much will alter beam spread, cutting them too thin will make then crack in hash conditions, machine polishing too hard will heat them to the point them warp.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

BLinky said:


> when i said get some new ones i werent kidding, if you havent realised it modifying by sanding too much will alter beam spread, cutting them too thin will make then crack in hash conditions, machine polishing too hard will heat them to the point them warp.


Really?
I would estimate the TT's headlight to be between 2.5 to 3mm thick.
Machine Polishing will remove between 5 - 10 microns, so in a worst case scenario the thickness would reduce from 2500 microns to 2490 microns - I don't think that's going to cause cracking or beam deflection....


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

As above, I did some a few years back for someone. Took a while, but it looked like they had used 80 grit paper. A rotary will be quicker, but be careful of heat build up.

Use the softest pad and finest polish first, see how it goes, if no luck, move up the polish grade, still no luck, move to a harder pad, and keep going that way.

Just take your time..


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I heard somewhere on here that the lens is coated in some kind of protection coating, so polishing will remove that.

It also depends on the kind of fault they exhibit. The ones on my car had a crazed sort of finish, which I don't think polishing would remove.

Josh


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah but if its deeply damaged you'd polish it beyond the damage. and if you thin it enough last thing you'd want is a rock landing in your projectors.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Super Josh said:


> I heard somewhere on here that the lens is coated in some kind of protection coating, so polishing will remove that.
> 
> It also depends on the kind of fault they exhibit. The ones on my car had a crazed sort of finish, which I don't think polishing would remove.
> 
> Josh


you can always replace it with a clear protector film.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

just watched the u.tube clip from the link above. great results but im not brave enough to atempt this. woundering if there is places where they will do the job? :?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

any half decent detailing shops will.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks blinky. i think thats my best option.


----------

